# STOLEN LIVESTOCK!! PLEASE HELP!!



## goatgirl_7210 (Mar 8, 2013)

Let me tell you a little story my neighbors that i have been "friends" with for seven years took my goats to a sale without me knowing about it! now i had seven papered and registered female goats. I have papers to prove that they have them, i am taking these people to court for small claims seeings how it is under 5000 dollars but i will not go down without a fight and neither would you. tell me if this is fair, but i kept my goats on their property in a tiny stall for about two months and gave them 800 dollars for hay and they said the reason for selling my goats was because they needed hay!! i mean come on is that fair at all! i am a 17 year old girl and the lady that did this behind my back and lied to me about is about 45 years old! i am now in the process of taking her to court and really need some people to help me win this case! all i need to know is how you feel about this, i also would love if you could tell me how many heads of animals you have and how long can 100 bales of hay last you!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 8, 2013)

*Wow, sounds like a messy situation, sorry you are going through this. Do you have a written contract with the lady? Receipts for the $800 you gave her? Make sure you keep any papers documenting everything, receipts, contracts etc. and keep all records of everything and try to do everything proper and legal. Hopefully you will be able to get them back. 


I have 5 full size Nubian does and I go through about 9 bales a month.*


----------



## goatgirl_7210 (Mar 8, 2013)

thank you so much for your reply an support! i do have receipts from the money given to her!!! i just want everyone to know that it is not about the money its about the goats i loved every single one of them dearly goats are my life!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 8, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your missing goats! 

I also go through about 9 bales hay a month, but I have a lot of waste...I have 7 adult Nigerian Dwarf and 6 baby NDs and one adult boer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 8, 2013)

If you paid her rent, she had no right to sell your goats. Especially without letting you know. If there was a problem, she should have come to you first to remove your goats from the property. The goats weren't legally hers if you have an agreement to board your goats over there.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)

X 2!!!!!  To do this without even talking to you first is not right at all...wishing you a win in small claims court...and sorry this happened to you


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 8, 2013)

The auction should have record of who bought them. I would contact them (with the police) and let them know they sold stolen property and that you need the contact info of the person who bought them. 

I've done this when a buyer at an auction accidentally picked up an item I bought and they took home.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 8, 2013)

I've had goats for several years, Nigerian Dwarfs, varying ages, usually have 5, but now have 11, and I can tell you for sure, no way all 11 eat 800 dollars with of hay in 2 months!! I could never afford to feed them at that cost. I'd say at most I spend 300 a month for TOP quality alfalfa, much less for grass hay. You deserve your goats back AND money for compensation.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 9, 2013)

How long ago did this happen? I would bring photos and descriptions
, copies of receipts and accurate dates to the police dept. This is theft if they agreed to provide hay and care. $800 is alot for 2 months care.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 9, 2013)

That just is not right. 
I hope you win in court and find the goats


----------



## goatgirl_7210 (Mar 14, 2013)

I just wanted to that each and everyone of you for support and help it means a lot i will let you all know how it goes!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 22, 2013)

goatgirl_7210 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to that each and everyone of you for support and help it means a lot i will let you all know how it goes!!


Wow.  That's terrible.  I wish you good luck!  Can you get the goats back?


----------



## bcnewe2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I feed 16 adult ewes and 13 lambs just a bit more than 1 lg square bale a day.  And grain for lambs.
It doesn't even come close to $800.00 and that's for almost 30 sheep.

I would contact the police before you did anything else.  She broke the law doing what she did and I would think the police might be able to charge her for selling stolen property for just a start.

There is also a record of who bought your goats if they were sold at auction.  Plus the auction house might want to get involved, as they sold the stolen property without knowing it.  So I"m sure she broke some of their rules too.

Hope you get your goats back and your neighbor gets her just reward.

Kristen


----------

